# Confusion - Clarification - Discussion



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

There is confusion on why a dog was moved out of Urgent. Mods and Admins do NOT just move threads UNLESS there is a Mod. Notice or someone posts the dog is safe and we happen to look at that post.

I am probably the one who moved the post out of Urgent, not sure how it got moved to follow up instead of Non-Urgent, sorry.

So, please make sure that what you are posting is <u>accurate</u>. If you aren't sure if it is a Kill shelter or not, follow up, email or call the shelter. Counties that have multiple facilities can be a challenge as one may be No Kill and the others are Kill facilities, before you make the assumption see if someone on the board who is LOCAL knows how the shelter works.

The Mods and I have asked several times for people to follow a set format for the Subject Line when listing dogs. It is still not being followed. Duplicate posts are a pain, but if everyone would follow the posting rule it would make the search function work better.

We have asked that you hit the Notify button after you post that a dog is in resuce, adopted or PTS and there are still people who are not doing that. If you want the thread moved to follow up or to Where are they Now, please state where you want the thread moved to.

Since there have been cases recently where a dog supposedly had a pull set up but it didn't happen, I would like to see these dogs stay in the Urgent Section until they leave the shelter. What do you guys think?

Wisc.Tiger - Admin


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree Wisc. Tiger!! I don't consider a dog safe until it's out the door.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes!! Thank you for posting. A lot of this confusion is avoidable, and I think keeping the dog in urgent until the pull is confirmed is a great suggestion.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

110% Agree.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I second that....
The Miami dogs I check on are a good example. If you talk to the rescue coordinator they will tell you the dog has an adopter AND a back-up adopter. Sounds like the dog is safe.....but frequently neither one ever happens and dogs have been PTS.


----------

